# Sophie



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

:heart:First off I want to thank everyone on this board for the wonderful support that has been given to me and my family. It truly brought tears to my eyes to read all the support. Also for Pam who stepped in for me last night to give an update on Sophie. She is the greatest. Thank you Pam.:aktion033::aktion033:
We went to see her today and if all goes well with the meds that they are giving her, she will come home in the morning. She has lost weight but that will come back. She is still sick, but the vet is very optimistic. She just needs to come home and sleep in her own bed. My only concern is that she doesn't look at you straight, she wants to turn her head to the left, and when she tries to walk, she walks to the left. She is eating good and we have to watch to see if she pees in her crate, as she has done that while in the hospital. Her muscles are weak and I think that is why she is having a hard time walking, but she will get there:chili::chili:
Dr. Schwartz has not yet told us exactly what she has, we asked GME and he mentioned NUE, which tomorrow I will have my tape recorder going as he has an accent, to find out that means. Her blood work hasn't come back yet, so maybe that is why he doesn't say what yet.

Thanks again all you aunties for our Sophie and I will give her hugs for each of you...:ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Still sending prayers for Sophie! Hope you have your baby in your arms tomorrow!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad that you got to see her today. I don't know what NUE is. Are you sure he didn't say NME? Often vets will say the dog (and this is true for Lola too) has GME/NME. The four most common inflammatory CNS diseases of dogs are Granulomatous Meningoencephalomyelitis (GME), Necrotizing Meningoencephalitis (NME), Necrotizing Encephalitis (NE), and Steroid Responsive Meningitis-Arteritis (SRMA). NME is common for Pugs and Maltese and is sometimes refered to as Pug Encephalitis or Maltese Encephalitis. There is no way to truly know if you have GME or NME without a brain tissue sample. Those are only done at death. So it is really a moot point, and treatment is the same. GME responds better to treatment than NME in most cases. But Dr. Sullivan thought that Lola was more likely NME, but she has done pretty well, so who knows.

As for the peeing, she may continue to pee in inappropriate places. It's the prednisone. I was truly amazed at how much a dog on pred can pee. It defies the laws of nature, LOL! And as the inflamation goes down the weakness should get better. Lola walked in circles for a while. But not so much now! 

Still pulling for Sophie! {{{Hugs to all of you}}}

P.S. adding a link to another support forum. This one is a very nice group, and a little less adamant about all the Dr. Sisson stuff. And BTW, Lola's pic is on the header (she has the pink stars around her face)
http://gmedogs.freeforums.org/search.php?search_id=newposts&sid=2a7f4190fedc1204015e460b446df71f


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Pam, You're an amazing lady. So glad things are going well for you and your beauty Lola.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


I'm praying hard for Sophie.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

KAG said:


> Pam, You're an amazing lady. So glad things are going well for you and your beauty Lola.
> xoxoxoxoxooxox
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Kerry....Hugs to you too, for both of our sweet Lolas. Keep the good thoughts for my Lola too. Maybe your Lola is watching over her!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Pam you rock girl  

So happy Sophie is doing a little better 

once the inflammation goes down I do not think her head will tilt


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is some info 

Granulomatous Meningoencephalomyelitis (GME)

this goes into the differences of nme and gme 

http://www.yorkieangelpatrol.com/maltesegme.pdf

http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com/avhc/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=609429&sk=&date=&%0A%09%09%09&pageID=2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granulomatous_meningoencephalitis


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like to send prayers Sophie's way.
And to you, also.

:hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> So glad that you got to see her today. I don't
> 
> P.S. adding a link to another support forum. This one is a very nice group, and a little less adamant about all the Dr. Sisson stuff. And BTW, Lola's pic is on the header (she has the pink stars around her face)
> http://gmedogs.freeforums.org/search.php?search_id=newposts&sid=2a7f4190fedc1204015e460b446df71f


Pam, I tried several times but could not open the web-site---is it correct as above? Thank you for checking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers for Sophie and it's great that she'll be home tomorrow. That's wonderful! 

You may also want to ask him to write down the name for you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Pam, thanks for the post. You explained it really well. I was wondering how common Maltese Encephalitis is or if they know what can causes it? We have a lot of mosquitoes down here. Forgive me if you have already answered these questions. 

Dianne and Pam, I am so sorry that your sweet Lola :wub: and Sophie:wub: have to go through all of this and continued prayer for them.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoping she is home in your arms today and still sending hugs and prayers to both of you:grouphug:rayer:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so happy your little Sophie is doing better, I'll continue to pray for you precious little girl.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Sammie said:


> Pam, thanks for the post. You explained it really well. I was wondering how common Maltese Encephalitis is or if they know what can causes it? We have a lot of mosquitoes down here. Forgive me if you have already answered these questions.
> 
> Dianne and Pam, I am so sorry that your sweet Lola :wub: and Sophie:wub: have to go through all of this and continued prayer for them.


It can be triggered by many things vaccines being one of them. The dog already has a compromised immune system and then something like vaccines, topical flea meds, etc can just set it off. This is what is so scary about it as it can be a sleeping giant. This is another reason I titer my dogs as this does run in yorkie and maltese breed and I have 3 yorkies and a maltese.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Pam, I tried several times but could not open the web-site---is it correct as above? Thank you for checking.:thumbsup:


here is the link 

gmedogs.freeforums.org • View topic - Coqui's GME


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

dwerten said:


> It can be triggered by many things vaccines being one of them. The dog already has a compromised immune system and then something like vaccines, topical flea meds, etc can just set it off. This is what is so scary about it as it can be a sleeping giant. This is another reason I titer my dogs as this does run in yorkie and maltese breed and I have 3 yorkies and a maltese.


Thanks Deb for the info, that is good to know about the topicals. I am doing the titer too with my Vet in May when his shots are due. I hate those vaccines. He did fine with his first round last yr. What you said is interesting, as I was using a topical spray on Sammie's ears the Vet gave me for his red ears on the inside flap from scratching. It worked for a while, then I remember it said something on the label about bad side effects and I didn't like what it said, so I have changed to an ear cleaning routine once a week that was working real well. 
*THEN*, since his attack 2 weeks ago and the 2 shots (pain one and a cortisone) he has been scratching at the lower outside of his ears and he damaged his ear hair and it is much thinner. I wonder if it itches from the shots or just the bruising? I hate he lost so much of his ear hair. I think it is somehow from the attack. Started after, so has to be. 

:back2topic:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Diane - I'm so glad that things are looking better for Sophie. Getting her home will be such a blessing and thank goodness that Pam's given you so much info (and now Deb) so you're better informed for when you talk to the vet. A translator for his accent might help too. :HistericalSmiley:
Just know that we are all praying for Sophie and so glad things aren't as grim as they seemed to be a few days ago. I know it's all still not easy but it's so much more hopeful. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Sammie said:


> Thanks Deb for the info, that is good to know about the topicals. I am doing the titer too with my Vet in May when his shots are due. I hate those vaccines. He did fine with his first round last yr. What you said is interesting, as I was using a topical spray on Sammie's ears the Vet gave me for his red ears on the inside flap from scratching. It worked for a while, then I remember it said something on the label about bad side effects and I didn't like what it said, so I have changed to an ear cleaning routine once a week that was working real well.
> *THEN*, since his attack 2 weeks ago and the 2 shots (pain one and a cortisone) he has been scratching at the lower outside of his ears and he damaged his ear hair and it is much thinner. I wonder if it itches from the shots or just the bruising? I hate he lost so much of his ear hair. I think it is somehow from the attack. Started after, so has to be.
> 
> :back2topic:


it is topical flea meds that are put on the back of the neck I think that can trigger it not so much ear meds. This is why dogs with a poor immune system you have to be very careful with. I would not stress so much about flea meds as I would over vaccinating. 

The itching behind ear is not due to pain shot or cortisone. The cortisone stops itching unless food allergy. Steroids and atopica will not stop itching for food allergy dogs usually as they are used for environmental 

with ear infections they can be tied to food allergy many times. If it keeps happening then probably food related.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Continued prayers for Sophie. Pam has been such a blessing to so many of our members. We love you Pam. 

I'm so glad to read that Sophie will be able to come home. That's a great sign Diane!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks Deb. his are enviro related allergies.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Checking to see if she is home yet! Being home will make her feel so much better. Lola was so mad at me, when I picked her up she wouldn't look at me at first. I was so wounded! I thought she would be so excited to see me. But once she got home, she warmed up. 

As for the causes, I had so many conversations with Dr. Sullivan about this. I must admit, I was mired in the "why, why, why" for a while. She told me, that some dogs are probably born with a little 'glitch' in their immune system. It may or may not eventually trigger into one of the auto immune diseases. As for knowing what the trigger was, you could guess all year and still not really know. But good guesses are vaccines, chemical reactions, allergens etc. Lola had vaccines in July, and by August I thought something was going on with her. She was "flat" is the best way I can explain it. And by Nov. I saw the first seizure. Within days of that, she was having trouble walking and we were having an MRI and spinal tap. So it goes. But, I love my girl every day. I don't know what her future holds, but today she is happy.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Sophie is HOME....We picked her up this morning and she is now resting in her crate. We were told that she has MUE, Meningoencephalomyelitis of Unknown Etiology but it probably goes hand in hand with GME. Going to pm Jaimie on Facebook and giver her an update as well.She is on predinsone and cyclosporine and is responding very well. Walking today for her was way better than yesterday. Her blood work came back and there were no infectious diseases that caused this. We were advised to give her a bath often as she may pee in her crate as she did at the hospital and that would be another problem. Abbie thinks she is another dog, not her sister, barks at her like crazy. We will take her back in 4-6 weeks to determine the continued medication therapy that she will need.

Thanks again one and all, especially Pam who I hope to keep in contact with. She has been so helpful to me and for this, words aren't enough. Thank you Pam....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sophiesmom said:


> Sophie is HOME....We picked her up this morning and she is now resting in her crate. We were told that she has MUE, Meningoencephalomyelitis of Unknown Etiology but it probably goes hand in hand with GME. Going to pm Jaimie on Facebook and giver her an update as well.She is on predinsone and cyclosporine and is responding very well. Walking today for her was way better than yesterday. Her blood work came back and there were no infectious diseases that caused this. We were advised to give her a bath often as she may pee in her crate as she did at the hospital and that would be another problem. Abbie thinks she is another dog, not her sister, barks at her like crazy. We will take her back in 4-6 weeks to determine the continued medication therapy that she will need.
> 
> Thanks again one and all, especially Pam who I hope to keep in contact with. She has been so helpful to me and for this, words aren't enough. Thank you Pam....


 So happy for you guys!! :chili: :chili::chili:
And I just did what people do on this forum (and some did for me)and that is share what we know. That's why I really love SM people!!
:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful news Dianne.:aktion033: I am so happy you have her home with you and she is responding to her meds. That is such a relief for your family and Sophie. That is funny Abbie barking at her, maybe they know something about each other we don't.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:WELCOME HOME, SOPHIE:cheer:
I'm so happy for both of you. It sounds like Sophie really is improving and I'm hoping this is just the start. :aktion033: She's been thru a lot with coming down with MUE, being poked and prodded, tested,etc., so I think now that she's home she'll do even better. The stress should be less and maybe the peeing issue will resolve. Sending prayers to you both and to the vet. And sending a big old boatload of thanks to Pam for helping you thru such a daunting period. Yes, that is what still makes SM so special. :wub:
Oh, and I think the Abbie's barking at the MUE and telling it to take a hike. :thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sophiesmom said:


> Sophie is HOME....We picked her up this morning and she is now resting in her crate. We were told that she has MUE, Meningoencephalomyelitis of Unknown Etiology but it probably goes hand in hand with GME. Going to pm Jaimie on Facebook and giver her an update as well.She is on predinsone and cyclosporine and is responding very well. Walking today for her was way better than yesterday. Her blood work came back and there were no infectious diseases that caused this. We were advised to give her a bath often as she may pee in her crate as she did at the hospital and that would be another problem. Abbie thinks she is another dog, not her sister, barks at her like crazy. We will take her back in 4-6 weeks to determine the continued medication therapy that she will need.
> 
> Thanks again one and all, especially Pam who I hope to keep in contact with. She has been so helpful to me and for this, words aren't enough. Thank you Pam....


here is info on that 

Meningoencephalomyelitis in Dogs


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sophiesmom said:


> Sophie is HOME....We picked her up this morning and she is now resting in her crate. We were told that she has MUE, Meningoencephalomyelitis of Unknown Etiology but it probably goes hand in hand with GME. Going to pm Jaimie on Facebook and giver her an update as well.She is on predinsone and cyclosporine and is responding very well. Walking today for her was way better than yesterday. Her blood work came back and there were no infectious diseases that caused this. We were advised to give her a bath often as she may pee in her crate as she did at the hospital and that would be another problem. Abbie thinks she is another dog, not her sister, barks at her like crazy. We will take her back in 4-6 weeks to determine the continued medication therapy that she will need.
> 
> Thanks again one and all, especially Pam who I hope to keep in contact with. She has been so helpful to me and for this, words aren't enough. Thank you Pam....


my dee dee is on temarilp and we do washable wee wee pads so she can pee when she wants same for dex with kidney disease. I think it will help to do wee wee pads with her being on such a high dose of steroids so she can pee when she needs to and not hold it thus potentially causing uti issues.

Pam do you do this with lola too?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

dwerten said:


> my dee dee is on temarilp and we do washable wee wee pads so she can pee when she wants same for dex with kidney disease. I think it will help to do wee wee pads with her being on such a high dose of steroids so she can pee when she needs to and not hold it thus potentially causing uti issues.
> 
> Pam do you do this with lola too?


 I have invested in washable pee pee pads. It's the only way to go with a dog on pred. The only thing is, then EVERYONE wants to use them! So, I have a giant pile of pee pee pads. But I do love the washable ones.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I have invested in washable pee pee pads. It's the only way to go with a dog on pred. The only thing is, then EVERYONE wants to use them! So, I have a giant pile of pee pee pads. But I do love the washable ones.


Pam,
Where do you get washable pee pads?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sammie said:


> Pam,
> Where do you get washable pee pads?


Washable Puppy Training & Whelping Pads and Pet Supplies - PersonallyPaws

I use the 24X36 mediums.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy to hear this - welcome home Sophie! Hugs to you both!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Washable Puppy Training & Whelping Pads and Pet Supplies - PersonallyPaws
> 
> I use the 24X36 mediums.


I use the same ones pam - I usually buy 12 at a time


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> I have invested in washable pee pee pads. It's the only way to go with a dog on pred. The only thing is, then EVERYONE wants to use them! So, I have a giant pile of pee pee pads. But I do love the washable ones.


lol same here and we wash two loads a day haha. I like it as better way to monitor what is going on if health issues. This is how we knew something was wrong with dex as his urine was clear compared to the girls urine which is a sign of kidney failure.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

dwerten said:


> lol same here and we wash two loads a day haha. I like it as better way to monitor what is going on if health issues. This is how we knew something was wrong with dex as his urine was clear compared to the girls urine which is a sign ofkidney failure.




Boy you learn something new here all the time. 
*
Hope sweet Sophie had a restful night*. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad Sophie is home and is responding well to treatment. Continued prayers for that sweet girl.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

prayers for sophie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hope little Sophie is having a good "Sabbath rest" today---along w/her "person." :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Diane -- I'm so glad that Sophie is home. I know that will go a long way in her getting better. 

Please let us know what Jaimie has to say. Continuing prayers for dear little Sophie.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Diane,

I am so glad Sophie is home. My prayers will continue.

Sheila


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i am so late to this news, but happy to see that sophie is home with her loving family and responding well to her treatment.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

So glad Spohie is home again! I hope she continues to improve!!! :cheer:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is lil sophie this morning ?


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Sophie is doing ok so far, just extra hungry due to the predinosne. We will be tapering her off tomorrow, from .8ml to .4ml so I think this is the test for me. All that I have read says this could cause a relapse but for now we will see. If there are any changes at all, off she goes...


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

sophiesmom said:


> Sophie is doing ok so far, just extra hungry due to the predinosne. We will be tapering her off tomorrow, from .8ml to .4ml so I think this is the test for me. All that I have read says this could cause a relapse but for now we will see. If there are any changes at all, off she goes...


Diane,

I am so glad Sophie is doing well, and eating. We will just pray that she does not relapse. 

Sheila


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sophiesmom said:


> Sophie is doing ok so far, just extra hungry due to the predinosne. We will be tapering her off tomorrow, from .8ml to .4ml so I think this is the test for me. All that I have read says this could cause a relapse but for now we will see. If there are any changes at all, off she goes...


are the vets having you taper the pred? 

I hope she is doing well  and so happy she is home


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Diane ... please know that although I could hardly be online much over the past month to post ... precious Sophie and you have been in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so happy for you and her that she is home with you now.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying that lil cutie gets better soon ! hugs to her & u !


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Yea the vet is having us taper her off the predisone that she is on is a compound, they mixed it at the vet school, just going by what they say....


----------

